# Timing belt



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It is definitely interference and your engine probably suffered heavy damage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

100% intereference


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Curious what mileage this happened at.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Curious what mileage this happened at.


☝What he said☝


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jaygibson43 said:


> I have a 2014 with 2.0l diesel and the timing belt broke. I need information about this being an interference or non interference engine and how to get it back in time.


@Jaygibson43 ...How many miles on the timing belt when it broke?


----------

